# block quilting



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

can someone point the direction to a method of quilting in which each block is quilted, then they are put together afterward to make the quilt?

i'm a beginning quilter. i have finished a pillow top and table runner and it only took me a whole year. lol! i am now ready to make a whole quilt, i think. hopefully i can have it done for 2008 christmas. lol!

i've gotten comfortable with using a 10 inch hoop to quilt in. i may never master the art of using a thimble on the 3rd finger to direct the path of my stitches, but do a pretty good job in my own way. i'd like to make the quilt as above, quilting each block.

has anyone done it that way?

tia!!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I do all my quilts a block at a time. Simply mark the quilting lines on the block top, cut batting the same size as the top, and cut the backing fabric at LEAST 1 inch bigger than the block top. I prefer making it a bit bigger, although it wastes a small amount of fabric, but is much less frustrating. I spray baste the 3 layers together, then quilt from the center outward, stopping about 1" from the outside edge of the block. To assemble, I machine sew the tops together, trim the batting if neccessary, and fold the backing fabric and pin together. I hand sew the backing fabric. I machine sew the binding on the top of the quilt edges and hand sew the back.

By doing a block at a time I can put my blocks in a gallon sized ziploc bag and take it with me where ever I go. I carry a small tin with a small pair of scissors, leather thimble, thread, etc. I put both into a bag and have it handy to grab. Its amazing how much I can get done while dh is in the parts store "for just a minute....."!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Patsy, you say that you put your block etc. in a gallon bag to carry here and there - I like that idea! Do you use a hoop for quilting the block? What size blocks do you make? I think I'd like to do this and carry it to school with me each day. I could quilt while the kids have "quiet study".


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

thank you!! that's also an advantage- i can take it with me and work on it wherever i get a few minutes.

do you use setting pieces between the blocks? i guess those could be sewn the same way? i like doing as much as possible by hand (i just prefer hand sewing)


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Georgia Bonesteel has written several books (and may still have a tv show) on lap quilting, and she has dealt extensively with this method.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

it's called lap quilting? that's such an unusual name, hopefully i can remember it. thanks!!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I've never put anything between the blocks, but once put a wide outside border on a quilt. I simply layered and quilted it just like I do the blocks, then sewed it the same way I do blocks (machine sew top and hand sew backs).

I love hand piecing and hand quilting. I am working on several quilts now. 1 is applique and has its own tin of fabric. Its also a take along project. I am hand piecing an apple core quilt-1 tin has fabric in it. I have a tin with my sewing supplies in it that travels with whatever I happen to take along that day. That way I don't need several pairs of scissors, etc. 

I don't use a hoop or anything. I love the spray basting (IN THE PINK CAN!!!) Its so easy to use and holds well.. I lay the backing on lots of newspaper on the floor, lay the batting on top, then fold the batting down and spray the top of the fabric and lay the batting down. Do the same on the bottom half. Repeat with the block top. If you goof, simply pull the "oops" up and reposition. The first time I ever used it (spray basting), I covered the kitchen table with newspaper except for the edge of the table. I was careful, or so I thought, but still got the spray on the table. It had to wear off. I had a beautiful wood table and could not scrub it. We have dogs and cats in the house, and let me tellyou, I had the hairiest kitchen table you've ever seen! gross! LOL :shrug:


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh forgot: my blocks are usually 12" - 14". Good size for me.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

well, i'm going to have to try the spray basting!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Me too! Where do you buy it?


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Spray basting: I usually buy it at Joanns when I have a 40% off coupon. I'm sure you can also buy it at quilt stores, but I imagine it would cost a little more.


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

This really sounds like something I'd like to try. Could someone post pictures of their "work in progress?"
I don't quite understand how to combine the blocks once they are individually stitched and quilted.
Thanks!


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah show me too!!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh dear....that would require me to figure out how one puts pictures on the computer! Yikes! I barely know where the on/off button is!!! LOL I won't be able to get to it until next week, but will give it a shot!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I sure wish I could see everyone's projects! Don't forget there are very good books out there, as mentioned, with illustrations. That's easier than someone struggling through trying to explain it.

What a fun challenge! Special gifts too for some lucky person!

LQ


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Here is a handy little tutorial for 'block at a time' quilting.

http://www.quilterscache.com/H/howtoquiltoneatatime.html

I like the Georgia Bonesteel Lapquilting books too - beautiful projects in there!

Halo


----------

